# I am doing my first ever panel tomorrow (Online 02/10/21 10:50am AEST) for Melbourne International Games Week!



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey everyone!

Super excited, kinda nervous - would love it if you could make it! I am join a panel with Zoe Pepper & Nathan Nisbet & We're going to be talking about our work in video game soundtracks. Specifically I'll be chatting about my work on RITE and my upcoming projects (hopefully including the Tabletop App).

If you're free, would be great to "see" some familiar faces!

*LINKS: *
Time - 10:50am AEST 02 Oct 2021

Location - Online

High Score link - https://apraamcos.com.au/highscore21

Facebook event:


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2021)

Very cool! Is there a way to join in online? (without FB “access”?)

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Very cool! Is there a way to join in online? (without FB “access”?)
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!


Thank you!

I think via this link?
https://apraamcos.com.au/highscore21


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2021)

Works!









Hope to be able to catch you live! 

… which may be a challenge (2.50 AM CET haha)


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING!! 

Yes please! If not it is available 30 days after recording so we can all relive together anything embarrassing I do for at least a month


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 1, 2021)

We're going live in about 50 mins!!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2021)

Very interesting Simon. You’re killing it!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Very interesting Simon. You’re killing it!


awhh thank you so much for checking it out. Really appreciate it! Hopefully I made some sense haha.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 2, 2021)

The legendary Austin Wintory is live right now!!!

https://www.livelystreams.com.au/highscore/hss/stream-2/


----------



## musophrenic (Oct 2, 2021)

Congratulations Simon! It's been lovely seeing you in forums across the years and then catching your name on the schedule - I love watching awesome people moving forward in their careers. I couldn't catch your session cause I was watching the other stream, but I'll definitely catch the sessions I missed on the replay. 

(I'm part of the Soundcheck series, composing for Innchanted)

How did you feel about your session?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 2, 2021)

musophrenic said:


> Congratulations Simon! It's been lovely seeing you in forums across the years and then catching your name on the schedule - I love watching awesome people moving forward in their careers. I couldn't catch your session cause I was watching the other stream, but I'll definitely catch the sessions I missed on the replay.
> 
> (I'm part of the Soundcheck series, composing for Innchanted)
> 
> How did you feel about your session?


Thanks so much Meena, that means a lot (love your work btw)!

Yes Innchanted - awesome! Has there been any OST releases of it yet?

I keep flicking between stream 1 n 2 and I think im missing more of everything because of it haha - I think ill be spending some time rewatching everything. 

Yeah it was an amazing experience - I was very nervous but by the end it was really great just to be able to talk about music and games. Though it has reminded me of how separate I am from the industry as a whole - I'd really like to be more involved. On a positive note to that, I received an email from Audiokinetic asking if I wanted to be on their podcast talking about OST Tabletop Music Companion so that's exciting!


----------



## musophrenic (Oct 2, 2021)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Thanks so much Meena, that means a lot (love your work btw)!
> 
> Yes Innchanted - awesome! Has there been any OST releases of it yet?
> 
> ...


Thank you Simon - I appreciate you! There'll be an OST release with the game whenever the game itself comes out.

Yeah I feel you on flicking between streams, lol. 

Awesome to hear it. From my experience interviewing composers, it's always simplest when they're talking about the things they love. Whatever the formal construct around it or the project matters much less than them engaging with their art enthusiastically. So "just being able to talk about music and games" = the perfect interview really. 

And congratulations on the Audiokinetic link-up! I'm sure it's only ever gonna be forwards and upwards for you!

Are you going to GCAP as well?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 2, 2021)

musophrenic said:


> Awesome to hear it. From my experience interviewing composers, it's always simplest when they're talking about the things they love. Whatever the formal construct around it or the project matters much less than them engaging with their art enthusiastically. So "just being able to talk about music and games" = the perfect interview really.


Oh that's good to know. It's all so new to me so I've been learning a lot over the week!


musophrenic said:


> And congratulations on the Audiokinetic link-up! I'm sure it's only ever gonna be forwards and upwards for you!


Hopefully! It was a big surprise as they had some great things to say about the app which was nice. And thank you for the support - means a lot.


musophrenic said:


> Thank you Simon - I appreciate you! There'll be an OST release with the game whenever the game itself comes out.


Sure - looking forward to it!


musophrenic said:


> Are you going to GCAP as well?


I want to - I am so flat out at the moment but I might have another look into it. I assume you are?


----------

